# Tend R Leen



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone used this before to finish out a dairy steer? If so, how did you use it? What are the feeding calculations? Did you like it?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

With our first steers, years back we ran out of hay and pasture. Corn was 100 bucks a ton so we went with that and TendRLeen for the last few months.
I think we bought 2 tons of corn.
It made incredible beef.
Tend R Leen has a lot of info on their web site as far as feed use and cost.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

If I could understand the charts and whatnot on the Tend R Leen website, I wouldn't have asked. But in all honesty, it's like reading greek. I can't make heads or tails out of it.

We have a Jersey steer whose about 700 lbs give or take. My husband thinks we should be feeding 1 1/2 lb of tend r leen and 18 lbs of corn a day and that's it. (no hay) That just doesn't seem like much at all.  I feel like we're missing something.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You're in N. Dakota and won't be feeding hay to that steer this winter? Digesting hay is what generates heat and warms an animal during the winter. I think he's going to be quite uncomfortable without hay.

I'm no expert on finishing steers, but 18# of corn a day sounds like a lot of fat to me.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

That much corn per day will cost you $10 every 2.5 days. Not a cheap decision. The animal needs hay, it's daily DMI dry matter intake has to be 24 pounds of dry matter, not wet matter. Finish your steer with 6 pounds of cracked corn and 18 pounds of hay per day....Topside


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know. I know he called a rep and that's what he told him....but it just didn't seem like much to me. And the idea of no hay is kinda foreign. That's why I was asking if anyone had ever used this product before and how did they use it.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

The corn is corn we raised and kept back. (fyi)


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

the tend r leen lets the cow use its stomach differently than when it is on a forage based diet.
20 lbs of corn plus the pellets is what we fed. And like I said, it made awesome beef. Not overly fat. Quite tender and tasty.
If the no hay idea seems foreign they should have a pellet designed to allow a pound or two of hay along with the corn. At least they used to.
Whole shell corn at 18 pounds a day should be less than 8 bucks every three days unless your mill is really putting it to you..


----------

